# Epoxy paint for garage floor



## MoJoe (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm buying a new house with an attached 2 car garage and I was planning to seal the floor before moving in. I've seen some DIY epoxy paint kits at the big box stores for around $100, and I've also seen kits for as much as $500. 

I'm wondering if anyone here has used these kits or any similar epoxy paint for their concrete floors. How do they hold up? How hard is it to apply? And do you have any recommendations.

Any assistance is appreciated.


----------



## Square Eye (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't really have any recommendations for the brand. I have used the kits and I liked it. The prep is the biggest part of the job. Make sure that the floor is I MEAN CLEAN! Oil, dust, wax, water(moisture), will cause this stuff to fail miserably. It's best to have 2 people because it has to be used within a short time after mixing. Put it on thick so that you don't have to re-coat it. One of you should start edging as soon as you get the paint mixed. The other should start rolling it on as soon as you get an edge to work from. Buy a gallon for each garage bay and put it on thick. Plan your job before you start and know where you will end it. Roller pans are a pain when you are painting a floor like this. Get a 5gallon bucket and a paint screen, also get a long handle for your roller frame. The length of a broom stick is just right. Then you can just dip your roller in the paint, roll the excess off on the screen, and roll it on quick. I scoot my bucket along with me with my foot. That speeds the job up considerably.

Tom in KY, You will be pleased with the way it looks for years.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Feb 25, 2006)

If you want to save your paint job go out and purchase some runners and place them where the tires on you vehicle will be. Hot tires will pull up the paint.


----------



## BillsCatz (Mar 16, 2006)

The epoxy-based paints from HD and Lowes work just fine, as long as you clean and rinse the concrete well and let it dry.  Hey Darryl, Nanook of BC,,, 

_______________________________________________________________

Disrespectful replies will not go unnoticed. 
This forum is not about who's right or wrong.
Keep your replies friendly or they will be edited or deleted.​


----------



## Square Eye (Mar 16, 2006)

Daryl's suggestion to lay runners where the tires will go sounds logical to me. He has opinions just like everyone else. If he wants to share them with us, we can use them as we see fit. There's no harm in making a suggestion on this forum. Is there? I haven't seen a test that you have to take to post on this forum. I believe that many opinions gathered together are the perfect thing for someone who can process the information provided. Glean out what you don't like and don't be afraid to try what someone else recommends.

Tom in KY, there's room for all who have ideas to post here.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 16, 2006)

Woof...woof,woof,wooof.......
Square Eye, Your dogs start barkin again???
One more thing to remember about that paint stuff you fellers are woofin about. 
It gets REALLY slippery when it gets wet, or oily!!

Be careful out there,and be cool....   

InspectorD


----------



## Modutile (Jun 23, 2011)

There are alternatives to epoxy paint. You may want to consider garage floor tiles. About half our customers come to us after they get tired of redoing the epoxy paint. The home kit epoxy paint will usually only last for about a year if you park a car on top of it regularly.  On the other hand, there are commercial grade epoxy paints that will do the job right.  If you go that route, ask for epoxy paint that is used in airplane hangars. They are very expensive but it will last for many years.  Good Luck.


----------

